# Greetings from Finland



## PasiP (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Pasi Pitkänen and I'm a Finnish composer. I started composing music in the late 90's with audio trackers (Scream Tracker, Impulse Tracker). Ever since I have experimented with different music genres from electronic to rock.

In the autumn of 2008 I oriented myself towards composing music for film, tv, games and other media. In the beginning of 2009 I slowly gained projects from the Finnish independent movie groups and to this day continue to work with various movie groups, artists and companies.

My music could be described as a blend of atmospheric, orchestral and electronic music. I'm fond of percussive instruments and they are usually the driving force in my music. My main tools for composing are Cubase and a collection of different sample libraries. If I have a chance to use and record live players / instruments I do not hesitate to do so.

PS. I'm glad to be here and hopefully I will learn a lot of new things. 8)


----------



## gravehill (Mar 5, 2010)

Tervetuloa


----------



## PasiP (Mar 5, 2010)

Kiitos kiitos.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to have another member from the frozen north. Welcome.


----------



## PasiP (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you John. I hope it's warm in California atleast.


----------

